# [H] Dystopian Wars [W] £££ or Wood Elves or Night Goblins



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

For sale: Dystopian Wars, Republique of France naval/aerial army. Plus templates and rulebook.

Full listing:

Vauban Sky Fortress:
Constructed, Unpainted.

Saint Malo
Constructed, Unpainted.

Magenta:
Painted.

Couronne x2:
x1 Painted, x1 Brand New.

Cherbourg:
Constructed, Unpainted

Dieppe x3:
Constructed, Unpainted

Marseille x3:
Constructed, Undercoated Black.

Epaulard x3:
Painted.

Moustique x6:
Brand New

Tourbillon:
Undercoated Black.

Furieux x3:
Undercoated

Voltaire x4:
Painted.

Frelon x8:
Constructed, unpainted.

Support Aircraft Squadrons x20

All templates

Latest Rulebook – Excellent condition (have barely touched it).

Will post pics if I get any interest.

I am UK-based, but happy to ship overseas at buyers expense.

I would also trade for WHFB Wood Elves or Night Goblins for my Mordheim projects.

Thanks.


----------

